# Egyptian themed music



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

For more atmospheric, ambient sound, you might want to check out the soundtrack for the HBO series 'Rome': http://www.amazon.com/Rome-Music-Fr...binding_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1348503690&sr=1-1

For more fun, don't forget 'Powerslave' by Iron Maiden. Up the Irons!


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm the Mummy.....I have the Mp3 here...


Spookmaster


----------



## mr myers (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, Saruman!

'The time of man is over.....the day of the orc has come'

mm


----------



## mr myers (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Spookmaster.......not sure what you mean. Can I download an Mp3 from you??

mm


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

if you drop me a line at [email protected], I'll send it to you, and any other mummy stuff I can find...


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

On the Midnight Syndicate album "The Dead Matter: Cemetery Gates", I recommend these tracks:

12. Tear of Osirus
13. Forging The Scarab
15. Inside The Scarab
16. Exodus

Oh, and you can't go wrong with "King Tut" by Steve Martin and the Toot Uncommons


----------



## mr myers (Sep 18, 2012)

Many thanks, Spookmaster and Pumkinhead625


----------

